# Magnesium and others supplements for anxiety, depression...



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning to order some supplements, which could help me a bit with my depression and anxiety disorder. For example, I want to order a magnesium, but I dont know that which type and brand(a manufacturer) is the best to buy for this purpose(oxide, chloride, glycinate....) ? I am also taking Xanax XR on daily basis, so maybe there is a magnesium version which could help prevent/reduce tolerance to BZD ? 
What others supplements would you recommend to buy for anxiety, stress, depression...for my disorder ?

Can someone possibly suggest me which supplements should I order from this site:
http://www.iherb.com/ ...(something that really works for the above mentioned problems).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hertealeaves (Jul 16, 2012)

*calm*

hey! i work at an organic co-op and we sell this stuff called natural calm. it balances your magnesium and calcium levels. i take it pretty regularly and it really evens me out and stops me from freaking out. you can take it daily though i don't because i'm awful at remembering. i'm not sure how it'll react with your meds, i can't imagine it would interfere at all but here's the offical website:

[URL="http://naturalvitality.com/natural-calm/"[/URL]

and the amazon page (yay for reviews!)

[URL="http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Gillhams-Natural-Vitality-Raspberry/dp/B000WVY4PE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342495240&sr=8-1&keywords=natural+calm"[/URL]

hope that helps!

p.s. - i'm not entirely sure the links are going to show up right once i submit this. if that's the case, i trust you're google savvy and can find the info yourself.


----------

